# Abraham Kuyper



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

Born Oct. 29, 1837; Died November 8, 1920. Between these dates avoided sleep like a self-induced insomniac by making major contributions to Theology, Philosophy, the Political Life of the Netherlands, including establishing the Anti-Revolutionary political party, and the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands denomination... 

Anyway, a cool guy. Anybody know a really good extensive biography of him (in English!)? I've read the thing by Praamsa, because it was recommended to me, but it was more of an analysis than a biography...


----------



## crhoades (Oct 23, 2006)

The best is Abraham Kuyper by Frank Vanden Berg.

Also check out Abraham Kuyper: God's Renaissance Man by James E. McGoldrick


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks! I'll read them!


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Oct 23, 2006)

i picked up an interesting book this week
evangelicals in the public square by budziszewski
one chapter is on A.Kuyper and so far rather interesting.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 23, 2006)

Heslam, Peter S. Creating a Christian Worldview: Abraham Kuyper's Lectures on Calvinism. Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1998.

Bacote, Vincent D. The Spirit in Public Theology: Appropriating the Legacy of Abraham Kuyper. Grand Rapids: Baker, 2005.

See Darryl Hart's criticisms of Kuyper, however for a less sanguine take. I'm not sure just where off the top. It might take some looking.

rsc



rmwilliamsjr said:


> i picked up an interesting book this week
> evangelicals in the public square by budziszewski
> one chapter is on A.Kuyper and so far rather interesting.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 23, 2006)

> Also check out Abraham Kuyper: God's Renaissance Man by James E. McGoldrick



Awesome title, semi-awesome book. The pros of the book is that it shows your Kuyper from an Evangelical, somewhat reformed perspective (In other words,, you don't have some liberal infidel bashing him). The cons of the book, well, the reader can judge for himself. For no apparent reason, and in no way strengthening his argument, the author quoted Dominion Theology: Blessing or Curse? by dispensationalists Ice and House. They did this to show that Kuyper wasn't theonomic. I am still searching for the relevance on that one. 

I am also in the middle of A Free Church, a Holy Nation: The Public Theology of Abraham Kuyper. I plan to do a critical review of it. 

I think Nigel Lee might have a good lecture on him at sermonaudio.com


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

Lots of good stuff, everybody!

Jacob, where will your critical review be published? I would be interested in reading it when it's out there.

Do any of you by any chance know whether a translation and compilation of Kuyper's articles for De Heraut are available?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 23, 2006)

rmdmphilosopher said:


> Lots of good stuff, everybody!
> 
> Jacob, where will your critical review be published? I would be interested in reading it when it's out there.
> 
> Do any of you by any chance know whether a translation and compilation of Kuyper's articles for De Heraut are available?



LOL! I am not published yet. I was originally going to do this via blog, but I have come to the conclusion that blogs are evil (just kidding, sort of), so I shut down my blog. I still plan to finish the review. It will be about 5 pages, single spaced. I will email it to you or post it here when finished.

As to the second question, if it has dutch or Kuyper in it, you need to ask Chris Rhoades.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

> I still plan to finish the review. It will be about 5 pages, single spaced. I will email it to you or post it here when finished.



Please do that!



> As to the second question, if it has dutch or Kuyper in it, you need to ask Chris Rhoades.



OK! Chris?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2006)

See also this thread.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> See also this thread.



That was a fun thread. It showed what happens in a pluralistic, common-grace social order.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 28, 2006)

I, too, was somewhat disappointed with AK: GRM as it was less a biography and more an analysis of his thought. Call me simple, I would have preferred more biography and less commentary. Any other bios which have more information about the man that I can read?


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 28, 2006)

Tyler,

Chris recommends:


> Abraham Kuyper by Frank Vanden Berg.


I've been trying to get it... Can't find it to buy anywhere. I am presently waiting to see if interlibrary loan will come through for me... Though it hasn't so far. 

I too would like to hear if there are any other biographies of Kuyper... Particularly available ones!


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 28, 2006)

link

looks like we have about half a dozen copies here.


----------

